# Female Talking?



## Kimchee2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi! I have a female cockatiel and I want to teach her to talk. I know females have a harder time talking or whistling. But I also know it's possible for them to talk. How can I teach her to? She shows no interest in music or anything. Also what other tricks can I teach her and how?


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

All parrot species have the ability to talk, and while it's not particularly common for female tiels to talk, it's certainly not impossible. You'd teach her the same way you would teach a boy; talking to her a lot, repeating specific words a lot. Start off with short and easy words. "Hi" is usually my starting point when teaching parrots to talk.

As for tricks, google "teaching cockatiel tricks" and you'll find some cool videos. Spinning around is an easy one to start off with.


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

All my females whistle, but none of my cockatiels talk. Be patient, be consistent, I also like to play YouTube for them; even if it doesn't help them talk they seem to find it interesting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

